# Diary of a Baby Rabbit...



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I dont know how long this will go for, it could be hours/days etc so i thought i would make a thread to give people searching the internet an idea of what to do in the situation we were put in this afternoon.

At 130pm today my mum called to tell me her partner had found a baby rabbit in the grass while he was gardening. It was in the middle of a grassy area, no nest, no nothing. He left it for a while (keeping an eye on it from afar) to see if the mother returned. It didnt. The owner of the house where he was gardening said he has shot some rabbits as they were eating his plants  The baby mother possibly being one of them.
My mum partner decided to take it away from the place as the owner hated rabbits. He wrapped it up in a coat and brought it to me.

We rang the vets who told us they would have to put it to sleep because it is classed as vermin.
We rang a rescue who told us they had nothing to do with wildlife.
We rang a sanctury and the woman told us to try help it, dont take it back to the place and to try feed it and see how we go on. Hopefully we will be able to release it back into the wild if she grows. So here we go...

*Day 1*
Hello, my name is Baby and i am a few weeks old. My mummy has been killed and i was left alone. I have been snuggled in a coat today and then i was moved to a nice warm box with a blanket and heatpad. I was fed goats milk and i drank 4 syringes full! i then had abit of water and munch on abit of grass and brocolli. Im very weak at the moment but i am a strong little thing.
I am being kept in a quiet area now and the people watching me are very nice. I like to lick there fingers and suckle to let them know when i am hungry. Ive slept a little this afternoon but im looking forward to sleeping in my blanket tonight. Fingers crossed that i feel better in the morning and havent crossed the bridge as everyone has told me its 50/50 chance so far. Hope to update you soon.... love from baby xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

What an adorable small furball. I so hope s/he survives. Sending her loads of vibes for nomming lots and growing into a big, healthy, binkying bun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Bless her, she is adorable.
Sending loads of positive vibes your way


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck little bunny - you are in the best hands now x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck Baby. :001_cool: You're a very cute bunny :thumbup: Hope you grow big and strong very soon.  Lots of love from Tess and Toby


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone  My mum has taken her up to her partners for the night where its quieter (away from the noise of the road, barking of my dogs, squarking of my cockatiels etc) so the little rabbit wont get scared. I will post again if i hear any news on her and i will let you know how she is in the morning x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Baby rabbit has been snuggled in a blanket for a couple hours. Mum fed her with some more milk and brocolli which she took straight away. Shes still very weak but very strong. Mum massaged her bum with a grooming wipe to try get her to go toilet since she hadnt been in the time she'd been with us. The little one did 4 little poos! Hurray! that means her tummy is working okay! Shes now back in her blanket/box sleeping.

TDM dropped a hutch off for me (we arranged this before we knew about the rabbit! Karma or whats?!) which i have just scrubbed and cleaned, so if baby rabbit starts moving around soon, s/he will have a little hutch to sleep in  x


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Arr bless ya, you have a heart of gold. Best of luck with the little wabbit :001_wub:

Sooo sweet :001_wub:

Can i ask - even though its a wild rabbit, wont it be "domesticated" if its hand reared. - Can it then been kept as a pet?

Sorry to ask blonde question so early in the morning! lol x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless! How cute is that lil bun!!

Well done you for giving him/her a fighting chance. Glad they survived the night and their tummy seems to be working ok, fingers crossed for a happy ending!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Unfortunatly baby rabbit died early this morning at around 5am. She had been moving around in the night and had healthy poos n wees, but unfortunatly we think she was unable to move her back legs and she passed away in her sleep this morning.

She had a cuddle for an hour to make sure she was peaceful and she was burried in my my mums partners garden under the tree  We named her Dot..

It was 50/50 and we did all we could for her but sadly she fell asleep and didnt wake up.
Im pleased she passed away where it was warm, dry and with a full tummy 

thank you for your help everyone xxx night night little dot xxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw really sorry to hear this. You did all you could though and like I said before well done for giving him/her a fighting chance.

Rest in peace little dot


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

A picture to show u how tiny she was


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. But Dot died warm, comforted and safe. It was so kind hearted of you x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, sooo sorry to hear that. Poor little thing.  Well done for giving him a chance :001_cool:


----------



## Sefra22 (Aug 11, 2010)

You're an angel for trying to save her, not a lot of people would would have done the same.

RIP Dot.


----------

